# iFsich's Saginaw MI Journal Pt2



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

See original post here: TONS of pictures in the thread below.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=17514

Future updates will be below.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Cut the lawn today. Temps were low 60's and upper 40's today.

Still haven't applied anything in two weeks now, did Green Punch 18-0-1 14 days ago now.

Nothing else since my initial application in late March.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Added edging stones yesterday.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Welcome to the cool side :lol:.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Welcome to the cool side :lol:.


Thanks :nod:


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Did Humic 12, Air-8, and RGS (multiple applications) and a bit of 0-0-62 (potash) 5 days ago. Had tremendous rain last 18hrs.

Still have a few problem areas to fix but still haven't gotten a day over 70 yet.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Looks really nice for early season. Looking forward to seeing some more from later in the year! Come on warm weather!


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

weirj55 said:


> Looks really nice for early season. Looking forward to seeing some more from later in the year! Come on warm weather!


Thanks, it's coming along quite well; considering the weather. Hopefully get into the low 80's next weekend!! :nod:


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Cut the grass yesterday (back) and today (front).

Applied Demon Max (insecticide), Feature 6-0-0 and my second application of Prodiamine today with my Earthway S25. In time for the heavy rains tomorrow. Also put down Scotts Disease Ex in lieu of all the rain we previously received, and the future 4" in the forecast tomorrow/Monday.

Backyard was cut with my Scotts reel mower at 1", and front was 2" with the Toro. Lawn was still a bit wet from the excessive rains we had on Wednesday/Thursday. Didn't strip very well at all..


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Before 6yds mulch


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

After


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Some bird feeders, wind chimes and blooming flowers.


----------

